# [Suche] Ridge Racer Unbound Key aus aktueller Zeitschrift



## Disc-o-tron (1. Februar 2014)

Würde mich sehr über einen Key freuen fals jemand seinen nicht benötigt oder es schon so in seine besitz ist. Eventuell kann ich auch ein Origin Key von Burnout Paradise zum tausch anbieten.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Februar 2014)

warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach das heft?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach das heft?


 Weil das kostet ?


----------



## Enisra (1. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach das heft?


 
wobei der immerhin was tauschen will, anderst als die anderen Typen die so´n MMORPG-Teil abgreifen wollen


----------

